# Any one use a digitech 2120?



## Albionic (Dec 16, 2010)

I see these go for about £200 used . I remember when they were over£1000 new .what I'd like to know is how do they stand up to todays gear. What's the distortion like? Famous users? Good metal rythm sound?

Basically I wanna know if it is worth getting one?


----------



## machinica_band (Dec 16, 2010)

Jack Owen from Cannibal Corpse and Deicide used one back in the day. THey sound amazing. I have one. I use it with my JCM900 or my Rocktron Velocity, either or they sound incredible. The only thing is you need to sit down one day and take the time to program it. They are a bitch to program. Also if you can get the Control One with it its a great pedal board for it and easy to use. 

I have been able to achieve any tone I want with it, you can program up to 8 effects within your preamp chain (excluding the actual preamp tone) and it has emulated speaker out for recording. 

IF you can get your hands on one get it.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 16, 2010)

I use the 2101 which has more or less the same sounds, just more options and harder to program. IMO they can still sound great for just about any tone you can think of, the only reason I might replace mine is to because it's a pain to program. When I do replace it, I'll end up spending a lot more money to get something that sounds as good.


----------



## Albionic (Dec 17, 2010)

thanks guys i remember lusting after one of these years ago but coould never afford it i did hear that the distortion wasnt the best but if its good enough for jack owen.....
one just sold on ebay uk for £150 i'll keep my eye out for one now


----------



## machinica_band (Dec 27, 2010)

I may end up selling mine. I had to replace my JCM900 a while back and bought this with a rocktron velocity 250 for 600. I ended up finding a replacement for my JCM900 (the bugera 1990 is the exact same amp, to my ears at least. sounds like a fucking beast through my vaders)

Anyways I am going to experiment with it tomarrow morning through the loop of my head and if it don't fit I will sell it to you. 

It comes with the control one as well.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Dec 27, 2010)

wow! some great sounds here


----------



## Albionic (Jan 7, 2011)

this guy has a great tone apparently using digitech 2120,engle 840/50 power amp and a marshall jcm 900 speaker (possibly the 1960?)



hey machinica howd the experiment go? 
i think shipping to the uk may prove expensive


----------



## Pyramid Gallery (Jan 7, 2011)

Great concept, and I apologize to those of you that own these, but kinda like polishing a turd. If you just isolate the raw distorted tone, no fx, and compare with other pres like the JMP-1 or triaxis (what I did, had all three and more), you'll see that it has this weird "fake" sound to it. I would bet the newer modeling thing by digitech would smoke it. 

If you care more about a cheap "inbetween" all-in-one kind of thing, it's pretty cool, especially for the control, but if you care more about the tone, stay away. My favorites are between a Mesa Quad or VHT GP3, the quad has more liquid gain/sustain (and more balls and better eq than triaxis), the gp3 is tighter and "feels" more like a head. I've never tried the fish, se100+, or the 88. Mako's got one now, and plenty of Randall modules.


----------



## machinica_band (Jan 8, 2011)

the experiment went really well. The effects sound amazing through the head and my velocity. I have the velocity driving a cab on the right and the head on the left and the stereo effects are great. If you can get your hands on one of these I would suggest it.

I mainly use this unit for my effects. The poweramp to my 1990 provides the gain and main tone into the input of the digitech. Here is how I am running it.

Guitar> Bugera 1990 in> FX LOOP SEND > Digitech 2120 input > Digitech 2120 Left Output > Rocktron Velocity 250 > Vader 4x12

Digtech 2120 Right output > Bugera 1990 FX LOOP RETURN > Speaker out to Vader 4x12.

This combination looks and sounds crushing. I may use a tiny bit of digitech overdrive to add clarity in the leads but I usually have the preamps shut off completely.

Now that I have this set up I re-made my pedal board. The only thing on it is my digitech control one pedal board, my AB switch, my tuner, my boss expression pedal, and my marshall channel switcher. I have everything set up in my head case and it makes my live rig so much easier to set up. I used to have a huge ass monstrosity of a rack live rig but that thing got to be a pain in the ass to set up.


----------



## Eric Christian (Jan 8, 2011)

Albionic said:


> I see these go for about £200 used . I remember when they were over£1000 new .what I'd like to know is how do they stand up to todays gear. What's the distortion like? Famous users? Good metal rythm sound?
> 
> Basically I wanna know if it is worth getting one?


 
Back when they first came out they were pretty much the best thing going. I saved up and got the Artist model and it was very impressive what with the tube preamp section and the incredible effects. Personally I thought it was super simple to tweak the patches and program your own patches from scratch as well so I don't see how anyone would have a problem with that. The manual was excellent as well. I remember sitting down one afternoon and reading the whole manual and then programming it was a breeze. Also you need this footswitch thingy called the "Control One".

Trouble was, within a year it took a shit on me. It was repaired by Digitech but still did strange things after that but I didn't give up on them so I traded it for the purple one and it didn't have anywhere near the tone that the Artist model had. I ended up getting rid of that one too and went back to stomp boxes.

Personally, I wouldn't pay $100 bucks for any of the GSP's. Not when you can get the Boss GT-10 or a Pod HD500 and do way more.


----------

